# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android 11

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

android.com/android-11

Android 11 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Android 11 developer preview first look

Feb 19, 2020




> Google has announced an early developer preview of Android 11, the next version of Android. The changes so far are mostly for developers, but there’s a few neat new features, like chat Bubbles, better app permissions, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The most interesting new Android 11 features so far"
The best new Android 11 developer preview features so far

by Chaim Gartenberg
February 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Six things we know about Android 11: Security, notifications and all the new features"
The early developer preview of Google's mobile OS focuses on privacy and different screen types.

by Clifford Colby
February 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Android 11 hands-on: all the features!

Jun 10, 2020




> Android 11 beta is available today for Pixel phones. Google has changed around how you manage notifications from your text message apps, added bubbles, improved location permissions, and put smart home controls in the power menu. Dieter Bohn looks at everything that's coming up for Android.


"Android 11: conversations, bubbles, and making sense of complexity"
The Android 11 beta is available now for Pixel phones

by Dieter Bohn
June 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Android 11 Beta 1: Top new features!

Jun 11, 2020




> The best new user-facing features of the very first Android 11 Beta!

----------


## Airicist

Android 11 Beta hands on: More control, more clutter




> The beta for Android's next version is available for download. If you've got a Pixel, you can give Android 11 a try. This is a fairly small update compared to some previous versions, and most of the changes we're seeing are around the notification shade. Apps now organize into silent and active notifications, but conversations get their own section. Additionally, the media player has migrated up into the quick settings menu, and can now resume audio from multiple apps. These refinements improve a few aspects of Android, but considering the bugs we also found, it's probably best to wait for the full release this fall.


"Android 11 beta hands-on: More controls, more clutter"
The update also offers better privacy tools.

by Cherlynn Low
June 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Jun 12, 2020




> Let's take a first look at some of the new features coming to Android 11. We're running the public beta on a Pixel 4 and looking at Android's new bubble messages, changes to notifications, a built-in screen recorder (yay!) and some more flexible media controls.


"Google's Android 11 public beta is officially here. How to install it today"
Android 11 includes plenty of shiny new features, and it's now available to try in your phone as part of a public beta. Here's what you need to know to get started.

by Jason Cipriani
June 10, 2020

----------

